# Spotlight Free Projects



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I do hope this works...Spotlight is an Australian company but they have heaps of free knitting, crochet, and crafts (36 pages in all) just click on the pics and it will take you to a PDF download

http://spotlight.com.au/projects/


----------



## Pixieled (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! There is something dangerously rewarding about free patterns.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link, some nice patterns on there. :thumbup:


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link. It looks like they have some interesting projects.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. Great patterns


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great web site. Have added to my book of great links. I even got a pattern I want to work on. Lovely


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have seen a couple of items I would like to make.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks for the link going to do a few of the projects


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I found a pattern I liked and was able to get the pattern but there was no button to download.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I meant to say I could download the pattern but there was no print button. Sorry


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Maisy said:


> Hi, I meant to say I could download the pattern but there was no print button. Sorry


When you download the pattern in PDF form to your pc it should have a printer button on the left hand side


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. Free patterns are always welcome.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you  Great site.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Lots of patterns. I'll have to check it all out later when I have time. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Lots of patterns. I'll have to check it all out later when I have time. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Lots of patterns. I'll have to check it all out later when I have time. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice site, Thank you!


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful site. Are Au crochet directions the same as US or English directions? What I mean is .. Is a Tr a double or triple crochet?
Thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I have just found the cutest pattern for baby shorts...


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Great patterns! I downloaded several. Thank you!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wht a beautiful site. many thanks, i have downloaded an angel, a baby sweater set and a ladies jacket so far.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Some lovely idea`s Thanks for this site


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

always nice to find some 'homegrown' sites isn't it?


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Just when I think I have every pattern available on the net . . .


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Spotlight is a great store. Looking forward to visiting again when my Nephew gets married in 2014.


----------



## puntos (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks for posting


----------



## cbknit (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you,,I buy Most of my wool from Spotlight in Belrose Sydney .Do you know if there are any Knitting Paradise members that have a get together a in Sydney or Wollongong ?


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much - beautiful patterns, love it.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link. I have already downloaded 4 patterns.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Great site...Thank You


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you-I think. Just downloaded a whole bunch of patterns. Now to find the time to make them.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi poodlemum2. Oz follow English. Tr is UK treble - Us double crochet


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Just downloaded A lovely pattern for A long cardigan. Had looked all over the place .Thank you


----------

